# Green eye discharge?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For a few weeks now, all three of my dogs have had lots of "eye goobers". Some days it's worse than other days, not at all. The eyes themselves are clear and look fine. No other symptoms (no nasal discharge, coughing, sneezing, itching). I was thinking maybe it's b/c it's only recently warmed up here, we've put up a fence, so my dogs are allowed out all the time when I'm home (door is kept open). Maybe it's just all the pollen, the plant life coming back, and cut grass? Should I just leave it be? We haven't done anything besides rub off the eye goobers once a day or so.

ETA: I'm having the same problem myself, more eye discharge but I don't have any known allergies or other problems.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds like an inflammation/ infection of the conjuncvtiva 
(conjunctivitis) 

Pollen can add to it or start it......get em to the vet- He'll probably get you some eye ointment to rid it....vetropolycin......he might put them on an antibiotic if it's an URI ....


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I had problems like this with Snitch and myself when I lived on the farm. The vet said it was due to dust, pollen, etc. blowing and getting into the eyes, and the eyes are just doing their part to get the stuff out. As long as the eyes aren't red, squinting, or any other discharges, I wouldn't worry about it. I know it's been pretty windy in some places, and that's when I would notice it the most.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Something that is great for relieving eye problems for both humans and animals is a cup of tea.

Make the tea and let it seep till it's room temperature. At that point you can either take the tea bag and apply it directly to the eye or soak cotton balls in the tea and apply to the eye. Repeat several times a day using a new cup of tea each time.

The tannin in the tea is great at relieving irritation and inflammation. 

disclaimer: This is not suggested as an alternative to a vet visit. It is something you can use to alleviate some of the irritation until getting to the vet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does ETA before a sentence mean????

my dog gets eye goobers. it's not excessive and it's not green.
i would be concerned about the green color. did anything change in your dogs diet that could cause it??? could it be an allergic
reaction to the enviroment?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Edited To Add.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs had conjuctivitis, caught from a foster(all the shelter dogs have it constantly). Vet gave me rx eye drops, bottle lasted about three doses per dog and was almost $20. Someone here suggested the artificial tears (name brand) from Wal-mart. Kacie still gets goobers, she really fights when I try to give the a. tears to her. I took them to the vet for HW ck and the other vet said the artificial tears should be fine to use daily for this. Maybe give it a try? I think they were less than $2 a bottle. But they have no anti-biotics in them like th rx one did, so you probably should go to the vet. Your vet must love you!!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I had a problem like that with Oliver a few month ago.
Took him to the vet and it was the tube from his eye to the nose that was clog up.(eyes are connected to the nose for discharge)
The vet gave me some eye drop and it took about 2 weeks and he was fine.
It is funny to watch the test.The vet put some drops in his eye(the one that had gunk)and he turn the light off,and use a small black light near his face.You could see the bright green fluid in his eye but nothing on his nose.Then he put some drop in the other eye and you could see the green stuff coming out of his nose.
My daughter and i were laughing pretty hard and Oliver was looking at us in a funny way with the green stuff dripping from his nose


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy has been getting a lot of that lately because of the pollen in the air. I give her a couple benadryl a couple times a day and she's all cleared up.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Green almost always equals infection. I'd take them to the vet. 

Clear is fine. Yellow is gross, but ok. But when I had kids with green goop, all three went in, and all three were diagnosed with a contagious (of course) eye infection.

It was great fun putting ointment in six eyes 3 times a day.









It cost a bit more (not too much more), but I requested three separate tubes of ointment, so each kid had his own tube. If you accidentally touch the tube on Coke's eye then apply the ointment (or drops) to Nikon, it's not good. At first (while they're all goopy and green), it doesn't matter so much. But you have to give the ointment for about 7-10 days. So if Nikon's infex starts to clear up first, you could be reinfecting him each time.









Of course, if your kids are perfect angels (which I'm sure they are







), and sit quietly for their drops without bobbing their heads around, then you don't need to. 

My kids?







Nuh-uh.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12I had problems like this with Snitch and myself when I lived on the farm. The vet said it was due to dust, pollen, etc. blowing and getting into the eyes, and the eyes are just doing their part to get the stuff out. As long as the eyes aren't red, squinting, or any other discharges, I wouldn't worry about it. I know it's been pretty windy in some places, and that's when I would notice it the most.


That's what I was thinking. We have had many windy days and this past week it has been VERY dry (can't brush my hair). 

Kenya had something similar but her eye was actually red and the vet said the wind blew something in it that irritated it but there was no infection. She had some drops and it cleared hers up.

Nikon's eyes were not goopey at all today but Coke's were. I had Nikon with me all weekend and Coke was home while DH mowed the yard (nearly an acre).


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomGreen almost always equals infection. I'd take them to the vet.
> 
> Clear is fine. Yellow is gross, but ok. But when I had kids with green goop, all three went in, and all three were diagnosed with a contagious (of course) eye infection.


Agree- green is no good and needs attention.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How 'green' is green?

My guys have had excess eye goobers this spring. Pale green color. There is nothing wrong with them.

Mauser had green snot coming from his nose. Green as in florescent green. He has an URI.

There's green and then there's GREEN.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lauri, it turns a tad green as it dries. NOT the green I know from the last nasty sinus infection I had. I guess it's more yellow than green.

I guess it's just the dry air, wind, and all the pollen and cut grass right now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes if they are green I would have the vet check it out. My Golden always had increased eye discharge in the spring due to seasonal allergies but when it was green it always meant that she had an eye infection.


----------

